# draytek wlan



## backlash (2. September 2003)

Hi Leutz,

Hab mir gedacht,  raus mit den kabeln, und mir n wlan angeschafft, allerdings steh ich jetzt vor dem Problem, das meine Draytek usb WLAN Adapter irgendwie nicht will. oder ich hab kein Plan wie das zu installieren is, wie auch immer.

Habt ihr ne idee wie ich des ans laufen kriege?

backlash


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2003)

Öh, ja, eventuell solltest du uns dein Problem *etwas* genauer beschreiben, ne WLAN-Einführung schreibe ich nämlich hier jetzt nicht für dich.
Achja, gewöhn Dir dich bitte an, nicht im Umgangston zu schreiben,


----------



## backlash (2. September 2003)

Ok, entschuldige den umgangston.

Folgende Fehlermeldung bekomme ich wenn wenn ich das network restarte.


```
service network reload
Interface eth0 herunterfahren:                             [  OK  ]
Loopback Interface herunterfahren:                         [  OK  ]
Netzwerkparameter einstellen:                              [  OK  ]
Loopback Interface hochfahren:                             [  OK  ]
Interface eth0 hochfahren:                                 [  OK  ]
Interface wlan0 hochfahren:  prism2_usb GerÃ¤t wlan0 scheint zu fehlen, Initialisierung verzÃ¶gert.
                                                           [FEHLGESCHLAGEN]
```


Habe die Wlan Kernel Module von Wlan-NG installiert.

Aber das ist mein erstes Wlan, vor allem unter linux, da bin ich noch nicht so versiert, absoluter newbie also.

Unter Windows gibts ja das Plug'n'Play da liefen die Geräte sofort, aber unter Linux....

Noch n Paar info's zum eingesetzten Linux:

Redhat 9
Kernel 2.4.20-8

backlash


----------

